# Otter Outdoors stealth 1200



## ducker (Dec 14, 2005)

I am thinking about buying one of these boats. I am looking for some info on how rugged it is, and how stable it is, I will probably be the only one in it while hunting. Is it easy to deploy decoys out of and can it handle a dog moving around? Any information would be great.


----------



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

I bought 1200 this summer and used it several times. Comes in at 100lbs without any gear. CAn load into pickup truck, however after hunting it is a little harder (if your wore out) adding battery and trolling more, gear, etc...

Stable. Very stabel I think. Usually myself and dog, maybe a 2nd person. Can stand on the side and does fine. I've rocked it back and forth to get off stumps with no problem.

Dog. Generally not a problem. Be ready for boat to 'push' away if dog springs off the side for a retrieve if your not anchored down.

Decoys. about same as any other. Get a decoy retriever poll and its no problem

JS


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have bought one just like it and I havent used it much but so far I REALLY like it. It is extremely stable and is a bit heavy but is over all really nice. I have drug it behind a Polaris Ranger for around a half a mile and it had absolutely No damage. It is very rugged :beer:


----------



## labsolut (Feb 4, 2006)

I actually have the 2000, and put the blind on it. We hunt in NC, and carry the boat in a large center console way out to marsh areas in the Outerbanks, me and a buddy and my dog all hunt out of it successfully. I have been extrmely impressed with stability and durability. One tip: I practiced with the dog and another buddy on a local lake this summer, to find out just how stable it would be. We ended up throwing a dummy and launching two labs out of it, and reboarding them. Never came close to flipping it. I like the 2000 over the 1200 because it has a dog platform on the front, and it keeps Angus from being in the cockpit with me. Wet dogs in it will quickly have a bathtub effect. Good luck!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I prefer the otter 2000 also I traded a buddy of mine for his otter 2000 for my otter 1200. I like it alot more :beer: I would go with that by far :wink:


----------



## Mike DU (Feb 16, 2006)

I've never used the Otter but you might want to check own MoMarsh. I own both DPs and Fatboys. I have used both in North Dakota with great success. Ira McCauly is a great guy and travels to hunt ND each year as well.

http://www.momarsh.com/


----------

